

Wikipedia entry for Aaron Swartz-founded PAC was deleted the day he died - wging
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demand_Progress

======
lancewiggs
It's actions like these (the deletion) which have gradually but surely eroded
my goodwill towards Wikipedia. Heavens knows what the impact of the delete
debate was on Aaron, or whether deletion occurred before or after he passed.
But it's another straw on the back of the camel of progress.

It seems Aaron's own research showed that Wikipedia content is created by a
large number of generally quiet contributors, while a few very active editors
edit. It's over-zealous editors who are blackening the soul of Wikipedia. They
need to be tamed, and the quiet contributors granted more power, somehow.

~~~
wging
One of the users involved in those small-scale, under-the-radar WP deletion
proceedings, RightCowLeftCoast, seems to be an active member of WikiProject
Conservatism. Can't help wondering whether the stated reason ("subject appears
to fail notability") was a smokescreen.

------
wging
Update: Four hours later, the article's back. And if someone wanted to try
again, they'd have to do a lot better than claim non-notability or lack of
sources as below:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Demand_Progress)

------
codewright
Both of the people calling for the deletion of the article about Demand
Progress are conservative/libertarian. One is even a member of American
Legion.

This appears to be a partisan issue, but of course their calls for deletion
quote Wikipedia policy.

